# Hydroconquest or Aquaracer?



## T2B (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey folks, long time member but now getting more active in posting. Hoping for your thoughts as I am torn as to which direction to go for my "big" (for me) diver purchase. 

On a macro level trying to decide between a Longines or Tag, not which specific Tag model but likely a second hand one due to cost- looking to spend around $1kish. Hoping for something that can be everyday wear on a bracelet and then change out to a rubber strap for summer time in the pool and whatnot. 

Any advice is appreciated.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

I would opt for the Oris Aquis over either the Aquaracer or Hydroconquest.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Rubber on a Hydro will be tough since it has 21mm lugs. You can really only go with the OEM version, and that isn't cheap

Hydro has a great movement but somehow it feels cheap

I would suggest a Christopher Ward Trident to add to your list of possibilities


----------



## b.watcher (Mar 21, 2015)

i don't see how a hydro could look cheap in comparison to a christopher ward. and as for the oris, the lug Problem is there as present as with the longines. you Need to have the original rubber. the Aqua racer doesn't give me much when it gets to style. i would also go either with the oris or the longines. the oris is junkier for sure, but it has the better lume and a ceramic bezel. the longines is more unique in design and quite thin in comparison, but the lume is worse and the bezel is Aluminium, if you care for that sort of Thing. as every day watch i would go with the oris i think.


----------



## T2B (Jul 13, 2013)

I've looked at the Oris a lot and really do like the watch, but I feel it may be too large and thick for an everyday watch for me. I think maybe the other two have about a mm less in thickness and less heavy presence on the wrist. Just my preference for the watch though. 

Looks like with both Tag or Longines I may have to go OEM on the strap which is pricey...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello 2 weeks ago I was in the same place, in front of your decision. I went for the Longines. The reasons for the decision were, that it is a recognized brand, that I find it very elegant and at the same time sporty. That having the numbers on the dial has a lot of personality. I chose it in blue. The most difficult decision was whether at 39 or 41mm. The doubt came from the width of the bracelet, I thought that 19mm that is the one that comes with the 39mm. It would be more comfortable. But after using a week of 21mm I have no complaints.

I would go without hesitation for the Longines Hydroconquest blue at 41mm, and I forgot to mention the deviation, +2.5 seconds a day

Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## T2B (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for that myn5054. What size is your wrist? Do you happen to have any wrist shots of the Longines. Yeah I've been up close in a couple jewellery stores with the blue Hydro and it is very nice! Looks like I'll still have decisions even once I pick my general direction...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

My wrist is 17,5cm or 6.9 inches

Right now



















Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

b.watcher said:


> i don't see how a hydro could look cheap in comparison to a christopher ward. and as for the oris, the lug Problem is there as present as with the longines. you Need to have the original rubber. the Aqua racer doesn't give me much when it gets to style. i would also go either with the oris or the longines. the oris is junkier for sure, but it has the better lume and a ceramic bezel. the longines is more unique in design and quite thin in comparison, but the lume is worse and the bezel is Aluminium, if you care for that sort of Thing. as every day watch i would go with the oris i think.


Feels cheap, not looks cheap. Love the looks, but doesn't feel quality in the hands.

CW Case and bracelets are pretty top notch. Especially the new ones.


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

Oris all the way.


----------



## T2B (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the pic myn. That is sharp. I also need to consider the options for each for rubber straps- Longines AD's have them for about $200, but Tag ones are closer to $400...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Comparatively less of this model were made than others. For Tag it is more classical than their norm. Comes in second hand around your price point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T2B (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Michael- yeah I am really leaning towards the Tag right now just like that one pictured! If I can find one like that with bracelet and rubber 2nd hand in my range I may have to go for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

Similar dilemma for me about 3 years ago, and it was Longines/Oris/TAG. Ended up with an Oris Aquis after considering price, quality, reputation, value for money etc. 

Problem with Longines was its silly looking long lugs and odd lug width. I also wasn't a fan of its crown guards, thought they were too big and make it hard to operate the crown. In terms of movement Hydro gets 2892 which is a slight plus but the aesthetic downfall was just too much to ignore.

Problem with TAG was purely the price cos I was looking at the ceremic bezel 500m model.

Problem with Oris was only for its integrated lugs. i was a bit hesitant at first but after wearing it for 3 years, I can say the Aquis bracelet is something that you wouldn't want to take off anyway beacuse it is THAT well made and comfortable.

Seriously, if you want to make the most out of your money, Oris Aquis is, in my opinion, the best option out of the 3.


----------



## T2B (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm leaning Aquaracer right now, but really appreciate the input. I feel Oris may be too heavy and large presence for my wrist, plus I like to be able to switch out straps easier. 

Have been a reader in these forums for a while but I must say it's a blast now that I get involved in posting. Great group of members!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

I would get others to tell you how bad the lume is on the HC. Tag spends an enormous amount of money on advertising, as reflected in their pricing. Oris all the way, with Fortis MarineMaster as a consideration, or even a pre-owned Breitling.


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

myn5054 said:


> My wrist is 17,5cm or 6.9 inches
> 
> Right now
> 
> ...


I have exactly that watch, and have had it for 6 years. No matter what, it always finds a place in my rotation. Just the right balance between sport, casual and dressy. The pictures do not do justice to how deep the black is.

It's a great watch, fantastically crafted, solidly built and keeps time impeccably even though it has not been serviced.

The only issue with the hydro is the price. It was less than 1k when I bought it back then. Nowadays I see it going for 1500$. Don't overpay

I don't like the Aquaracer line at all. I would look a Christopher ward before Tag. Great value, especially on sale. I picked up a ward GMT at 50? off.

Also look at the Oris Aquis line which is another brand that builds solid watches at a very fair price. Their look is more rugged than Longines though.

Finally, if you have the coin, look at the Tudor Black Bay. They are just a beauty to behold.


----------



## T2B (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Raider. I love the Tudor BB but just can't justify the cost right now. I have a CW dress watch and I do like, but looking to try something different. 

The more I look at that Longines HC the more I like it... 

If I remain undecided I might just grab a Seiko SNZH53 for a couple hundred and bide my time until I can justify spending more, or until I decide!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

Both are fine watches.. choose what you like more.


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

T2B said:


> Thanks Raider. I love the Tudor BB but just can't justify the cost right now. I have a CW dress watch and I do like, but looking to try something different.
> 
> The more I look at that Longines HC the more I like it...
> 
> ...


I have a Seiko too. Orange monster gen 2. It's very nice watch for the price.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Of the two you listed, I'd go HC. If you're looking for other suggestions, Longines Legend Diver or the Oris Divers 65 would be my choices.


----------



## T2B (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks rfortson, yes I have been looking at the Divers 65 quite a bit now, real nice watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

Last I checked the Legend Diver is almost double the price of a hydro Conquest.


----------



## aeolianmode (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes thats correct, the legend isnt in the same category. I would go Oris, then AR, then HC.


----------



## wekke (Aug 3, 2016)

Hydro


----------



## AngusBC3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Got to be the Hydro. 
It is quality.
I was in the same spot as you, one week ago; Tag, Certina or Oris.
Oris cost too much, Tag cost far too much and the Certina was fine but a little bigger than the 41mm Hydro.
ive had it one week and it is still bang on time with the iPhone.
mine on a 7 1/2 round wrist
Angus


----------



## timseren (Nov 2, 2014)

Visually I do like Hydroconquest best. It has some flaws, of course, but all in all - great watch for the money. I decided to save more and get an Oris Aquis though..


----------



## b.watcher (Mar 21, 2015)

timseren said:


> Visually I do like Hydroconquest best. It has some flaws, of course, but all in all - great watch for the money. I decided to save more and get an Oris Aquis though..


you do have a sense of humour you know. the thread title is hydroconquest or aquaracer and then you safe for the oris aquis ))))


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

b.watcher said:


> you do have a sense of humour you know. the thread title is hydroconquest or aquaracer and then you safe for the oris aquis ))))











Even better if you want Oris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stateff (Jan 22, 2012)

I am looking at the HC myself for some time now. At first I just used to pass by it. It looked just meh to me. Now I find this watch to be very very appealing. Prices here in the EU are around 750 to 800 Eur for a brand new blue dial HC. I am basically in the same boat as the OP. I am looking at the DS Action diver, the HC and I am looking at the Breitling Superocean Heritage 42 with the back-thought of saving even more and getting it. I have decided to stay with a three-watch collection, therefore I am to sell my SKX and I have a PADI Turtle on the way. The thing is I really use all my watches to their full potential: I swim with them, I wear them when hiking and so on. I am still trying to justify an eventual purchase of the Heritage 42. I know many would find it affordable, but to me it costs a great lot. So that's where the HC comes in as more affordable. I have heard that it is poorly built, others say it is more than well built for its' price. I guess I will have to just go and try it on and see for myself.
I love the Aquis BTW, but it is just too chunky and the lugs are a no-go to me.


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

800 euros for a new HC from a dealer is a damn good price IMHO. Wear with pride knowing you bought a fine watch, and didn't break the bank.

The Aquis is a much chunkier watch. Small wristed people may not like it. The HC reminds me a lot of the old sea master 2892, before Omega went batpoop crazy with prices.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## WREEDIE25 (Feb 27, 2017)

I was in exactly the same position as you. For some reason the AR didn't sit right on my girly wrists. I bought the longines as it fitted my wrist better, was a substantial watch but still looks great with a smart shirt and it was also to carry on my late Grandfathers legacy as he was a longines man. I dont regret buying it one bit and love the look of it.

I was close to the barrier reef ltd oris but thought it was too big for my wrist. Would love a diver 65. 

I am about to get the HC cleaned up and keep it for smart. I use it for daily use but am now after a bronze for that, perhaps an armida a1 42mm.


----------



## WREEDIE25 (Feb 27, 2017)

UofRSpider said:


> I would get others to tell you how bad the lume is on the HC. Tag spends an enormous amount of money on advertising, as reflected in their pricing. Oris all the way, with Fortis MarineMaster as a consideration, or even a pre-owned Breitling.


This is a good point also. The Lume on my HC sucks. Biggest gripe with it. You certainly wouldn't want to use it as a go - to dive watch. I don't dive however, just like dive watches .


----------



## Timev0id (Jun 19, 2016)

Im just going to post some photo comparisons so you can make a visual comparison of the diffrent watches. But Consider the Hydroconquest to be the smallest and most nimble of the bunch.

What i can say is that Aquaracer is a big "brick" watch with chunky thick bracelet. Noticeable larger then the Hydroconquest. The Certina is the biggest of these photos together with the Fortis.


----------



## RobertCalifornia (Dec 6, 2016)

You're posting in the Longines forum so expect to get a lot of Longines-favouring responses! In all seriousness, I'd suggest a third option, and that is Tudor. A pre-owned like-new ETA Black Bay can be had for around $2k. Beyond that, I'd second the Oris; neither Longines nor Tag are really known for their dive watches.


----------



## purekoryo (Feb 24, 2017)

mpalmer said:


> I would opt for the Oris Aquis over either the Aquaracer or Hydroconquest.


Definitely agree, and this is coming from an Aquaracer owner.


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

Another option?


----------



## sfl1979 (Apr 9, 2016)

A "new" HydroConquest is being introduced at Baselworld 2017.It's basically the same watch with a bigger size (44mm) and a better movement L888 (ETA2892)









Also to consider


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

I have owned two Hydroconquests in the past -- a blue version in 39mm and a larger version with the gray dial and the relief bezel. I liked them both, but I preferred the blue version, as it fit better under the cuff of a dress shirt. In the end I decided the HCs were a bit too dressy and not enough of a traditional dive watch. No lume on the second hand, poor lume on the numerals, and the shiny parts on the bracelet, etc.

I have a Tag Aquaracer as well. It has better lume. Between the two I would lean toward the Tag if you can find a good price on it.

Since everyone always throws in a third choice - consider a Glycine Combat Sub, particularly this model. Great lume, thin case (10.6 mm) and better price than HC or AR.

https://www.klepsoo.com/en/watches/glycine/combat-sub/combat-sub-automatic/3908-19b-mb.html

Also the lugs are 22mm - not a weird size to deal with regarding straps.


----------

